# Colne 5CNC series II



## Bernie_nor (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello all,

I got hold of a mini CNC lathe. But I've got no documentation for it. I'm trying to figure out the wiring for the controller. It was probably a controller board inserted into a PC of some kind. I have a plug with 10 wires comming out of it. And from what I can figure at least 3 of the pins must be both input and output. And there I got stuck...




Any hints, stories and ideas are welcome!


Cheers!
Bernie


----------



## Bernie_nor (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello all,

I found this interface board http://www.eaziform.co.uk/index.php?products,cncupgrade. It's just £150,- pluss P&P. I'm considering to order it. Does anybody here have any experience with the kit of the bundled software EaziCNC3?


Cheers!
Bernie


----------

